# Respect to @BioHAZarD



## ddk1979 (27/7/17)

Just browsed the thread - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/billet-box-v4-style-70w-by-sxk-black-exocet-sxk-boro-sxk.t40225/

Unfortunately it was closed so I couldn't post a comment there, but I just had to say well done to @BioHAZarD for his kindness to @Constantbester (who is another person who seems to have a kind heart as well).

My greatest respect to you @BioHAZarD for your generosity, and for all others on the forum who do the same.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 11 | Winner 13


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Just browsed the thread - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/billet-box-v4-style-70w-by-sxk-black-exocet-sxk-boro-sxk.t40225/
> 
> Unfortunately it was closed so I couldn't post a comment there, but I just had to say well done to @BioHAZarD for his kindness to @Constantbester (who is another person who seems to have a kind heart as well).
> 
> ...


very nice of you dude but totally unnecessary

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## ddk1979 (27/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> very nice of you dude but totally unnecessary




Almost gave you a "Disagree" for this @BioHAZarD .


But no, there seems to be so little of this in the world today (and also appeared to be lacking on the forum for a while) that it has to be celebrated.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/7/17)

Back on topic, though: there should be a "millennial remake" version of LOTR where Gandalf vapes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (27/7/17)

Thank you for doing this @ddk1979 you beat me to it.

Thank you @BioHAZarD you are realling AMAZING for doing this!! You made a crappie day an amazing day!!

Thank you so very very much @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

Constantbester said:


> Thank you for doing this @ddk1979 you beat me to it.
> 
> Thank you @BioHAZarD you are realling AMAZING for doing this!! You made a crappie day an amazing day!!
> 
> Thank you so very very much @BioHAZarD


Only a pleasure dude. Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (27/7/17)

And Gandalf smokes an epipe so I have to agree! Lovely gesture @BioHAZarD. One never regrets an act of kindness. Or a good vape! Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Just browsed the thread - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/billet-box-v4-style-70w-by-sxk-black-exocet-sxk-boro-sxk.t40225/
> 
> Unfortunately it was closed so I couldn't post a comment there, but I just had to say well done to @BioHAZarD for his kindness to @Constantbester (who is another person who seems to have a kind heart as well).
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (27/7/17)

And we'll done @ddk1979 for taking the time to acknowledge this great interaction and putting forward (via the wise words of Gandalf) what a community is really all about. Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

Oh @BioHAZarD just btw, I wish I could convey to you the excitement and joy I experienced on @Constantbester's face when he picked up the BB from me today. He really was over the moon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> Oh @BioHAZarD just btw, I wish I could convey to you the excitement and joy I experienced on @Constantbester's face when he picked up the BB from me today. He really was over the moon!


That makes my day dude 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/17)

Awesome stuff @BioHAZarD, @TheV, @ddk1979 and @Constantbester! This community rocks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## aktorsyl (27/7/17)

Man, this thread makes me so happy.
@Constantbester , the Chuck Norris of ECIGSSA, finally getting his hands on a BB.
Enjoy it, bud! Show us some building&wicking pics when you get to it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF (27/7/17)

Nice to see @Constantbester actually get his hands on something he "likes"
Well done guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (27/7/17)

Wow @BioHAZarD amazing gesture bud

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (27/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Man, this thread makes me so happy.
> @Constantbester , the Chuck Norris of ECIGSSA, finally getting his hands on a BB.
> Enjoy it, bud! Show us some building&wicking pics when you get to it!


Will do so as soon as I rewick it again, which will be soon. already finished two tanks full of this AMAZING AIO. was so excited when I got home that I couldn't build it fast enough, so there is unfortunately no pics of that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Strontium (27/7/17)

Very happy for you @Constantbester couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/7/17)

Respect!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/7/17)

Very cool! 
So proud to be a part of a group of people that can see the sun rise over one another. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (27/7/17)

Oh wow,
This is just great to read and see

@BioHAZarD you rock!

Enjoy it @Constantbester ! 

And thank you for creating this thread @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (28/7/17)

Aaaand it is rewicked....

Flippen amazing!
6 wraps 24g SS






Thank you again very much @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/7/17)

Awesome dude. so happy it is working for you. Maybe you should give @TheV a lesson 
Must say I am enjoying mine as well after a few false starts in the wicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog (28/7/17)

What


BioHAZarD said:


> very nice of you dude but totally unnecessary


What a champ!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (28/7/17)

Well done @BioHAZarD and to all the boys involved. In the true spirit of unity and brotherhood... It almost brings tears to my eyes

I promised myself I would do this... I wouldn't cry... But here comes the waterworks

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/7/17)

Amir said:


> Well done @BioHAZarD and to all the boys involved. In the true spirit of unity and brotherhood... It almost brings tears to my eyes
> 
> I promised myself I would do this... I wouldn't cry... But here comes the waterworks


HAHA .... sissy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/7/17)

I think we can lock this thread now. far too much respect here. thanks guys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (28/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we can lock this thread now. far too much respect here. thanks guys


No man. Don't lock the thread. Respect the crap out of this guy. He didn't even scam me or anything. Somme a man of his word! 

Seriously though, it is wonderful to be part of such an amazing community.
I haven't been here long and already I've had so many positive experiences.

You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (28/7/17)

Wait wait wait. I want us to circle back to the part where @Amir cried.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (28/7/17)

Well done @BioHAZarD . An amazing act! What an inspiration!

@Constantbester , nobody deserves this more than you. I wish you many happy vapes! You are an amazing forum member.

@Amir, dont cry bro... save that for when we watching those disney movies with the kids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/17)

Well done to all involved. If my old eyes aren't deceiving me @Constantbester it looks as if your battery wrap is slightly torn at the top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (28/7/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Well done to all involved. If my old eyes aren't deceiving me @Constantbester it looks as if your battery wrap is slightly torn at the top.


Hahahaha, nope luckily it isn't. Looks like it in the foto though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (28/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Wait wait wait. I want us to circle back to the part where @Amir cried.



Oh gosh get over yourselves please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Scouse45 (28/7/17)

Aweosme stuff peeps. Side note. @Constantbester my bud shorten those wicks. They don't need to hang down literally jus 1mm or 2 stick out fluffy ask the man @Amir ans ur vape and wicking will b much better buddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (28/7/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Aweosme stuff peeps. Side note. @Constantbester my bud shorten those wicks. They don't need to hang down literally jus 1mm or 2 stick out fluffy ask the man @Amir ans ur vape and wicking will b much better buddy


Thank you for the tip, am learning as I go...but must say it is by far my favourite!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (28/7/17)

Constantbester said:


> Thank you for the tip, am learning as I go...but must say it is by far my favourite!



Give me a shout if I can be of assistance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we can lock this thread now. far too much respect here. thanks guys


An extremely kind gesture in a world where not enough are found. Good show!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

